# My New Year's Wish For You...



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Here’s my New Years wish for each of you (not in any order)

To Becca Dan: Twin Girls

To FlyboyJ: His own personal MiG 29

To Wurger: A home in the country

To Mkloby: A chance to fly that big sucker !

To Adler: A real Panzerkampfwagen VI for his collection

To Erich: A publisher for his up-and-coming book

To Evangilder: That “monster” telephoto lens he craves

To Seesul: A brand new Harley

To Gnomey: A copy of “Bodyguard of Lies” (This is possible !)

To Clave: A supply of buyers for his art work

To Wayne Little: A radio-controlled FW-190A9

To Njaco: Wedded Bliss

To Marcel: A pair of wooden shoes for each day of the week

To Trackend (wherever you are) A cure

To Micdrow: A ride in that B-17 (when he beats up the field)

To Lucky13: Something else to put a “13” on

To ToughOmbre: Something about 35’ long that leaves a wake

To Heinz: “that” guitar he’s always wanted

To ppopsie: A trip to the USA (Disneyland ?)

Me? I want to see 85…..

And to the rest of you: something you’ve always wanted.

Good luck in the New Year.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy new Year to you and your family Charles, all the best, Mate!...Nice List of wishes... what will come true I wonder? Well off to bed nowtalk to you soon.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2007)

ccheese said:


> To Marcel: A pair of wooden shoes for each day of the week
> 
> Me? I want to see 85…..
> 
> ...



Thanks Charles,
actually I detest wooden shoes and nobody wears them anymore for at least a century 
I wish you to see 105 and still be able to chat with us on this forum
Veel heil en zegen (many belessings) for all the the people here for 2008!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2007)

ccheese said:


> To Micdrow: A ride in that B-17 (when he beats up the field)



Thanks Charles, You never know, any thing is possible with me. At least thats how I look at life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years to those in Australia!


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

:-* thank you SO much, Charles. GOOD LORD! TWINS?!!! I have resigned to just play with other peoples babies. Happy NEW YEAR to you and Miss Edna Mae!! MANY, Many more..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks! Happy New Year to you Charles!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you charles wish you and everybody a happy new year


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2007)

you will see 85 Charles, I order it !!, hmmmmmmmmm I thought Dan/Becca wanted triplets...........ah well

I have a publisher already for one book we have been talking about on the forums, ah but which one but the other two are in limbo right now, but then again 08 could be interesting

best wishes for all 

Ride Hard ! E ~


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Charles, I hope you see 85 also.....2085!! Well, maybe something close. Thanks and you and the Mrs have a quiet night and a great new year.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Thanks and you and the Mrs. Have a quiet night and a great new year.



Chris, et al

It will be quiet on Historyland Drive.... at least at 3776. We will be in
bed at 2200. We don't do the party scene. Hey.... drink one for me!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

ccheese said:


> To ToughOmbre: Something about 35’ long that leaves a wake



Thanks Charles, once these college tuitions are out of the way.......yes sir  

And Happy New Year to you and your bride. May 2008 be your best year yet  

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2007)

What on Gods Green Earth did I do to u Charles to have u wish twin GIRLS on me??? I've always been kind and cheerful towards u, and this is how u repay me, by cursing my 2008????

Shame on u......

In all seriousness, Happy New Year Fellas, and thank you Charles....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2007)

And with that big monster lens, I'll get great shots while looking like quasimodo from the weight of it!  Ah, the suffering we go through for quality shots...

Happy new year to all of you guys. Be safe out there.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> What on Gods Green Earth did I do to u Charles to have u wish twin GIRLS on me??? I've always been kind and cheerful towards u, and this is how u repay me, by cursing my 2008????
> 
> Shame on u......
> 
> In all seriousness, Happy New Year Fellas, and thank you Charles....



You got all them boys, Dan, just wishing to even the sides a bit 

Happy New Year...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years from Germany! 

Its been 2008 now for 50 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Chris..... Drink one for me !!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Happy New Years from Germany!
> 
> Its been 2008 now for 50 minutes!!!!!!!



Five hours and 47 minutes to go here in NJ. But Happy New Year to to you and all my friends in Germany  

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Mr C....I'll raise my glass (nice single malt whisky) to you and your good lady and wish you many, many more happy years together. Give her a big warm hug from me.... Slainte'


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wait a minute. How old are you, Lucky?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

TO, cheers! tell us how the fireworks are over the ocean. Saw that a couple times in Wildwood. Great! Makin my first drink now.

A little scotch.
some 7up.
ummm.....
a little more scotch.
......
a lettlee more scotch.


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

@ a leeetle more scotch.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder how many significant others are getting pissed right now because he/she pounding away in front of a computer instead of paying attention elsewhere?


----------



## Becca (Dec 31, 2007)

nope, hes off eating tourists...playing JAWS with the midgets.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> TO, cheers! tell us how the fireworks are over the ocean. Saw that a couple times in Wildwood. Great! Makin my first drink now.
> 
> A little scotch.
> some 7up.
> ...



Last time I saw fireworks over the ocean was the Fourth of July; right now into the Twilight Zone marathon as I have another shot of Jack.

Cheers to you Njaco  

Here's to New Years in New Jersey.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Chris TO: We have three hours and 15 minutes to go, here on the East
Coast of the US of A. Hope you guys will drink one for the ole cheese.

Happy New Year to you both. I've been working on the Stuka and Edna Mae
is watching the tube..... All's quiet outside.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll drink more than one to you Charles (since I'm not driving).

Happy New Year  

TO


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

From one side of Jersey to the other TO, cheers! And one for you Charles. Us East coast flatlanders have to make a yell to wake em up in Australia!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay. Wife is setting up the board game LIFE. Kids are playing Halo 3 on XBox360 and I'm fretting my way with you blokes.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

> I'm fretting my way with you blokes.



Sorry to say, you're not the only one!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Sorry to say, you're not the only one!



Ditto  

"Hey, send that bottle over here"  

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks charles and everyone, I hope the new year is a great one for all my friends here on the forum.

SE


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, this is a great way to boost the post totals! I gotta try this more often. Typing witha Dewars in my hand.

And the same for you, Screamin. What time is it in Aussie land?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

What are you guys doing, Chris, Matt and SE ?

I'm still up at 2210 !

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Wow, this is a great way to boost the post totals! I gotta try this more often. Typing witha Dewars in my hand.
> 
> And the same for you, Screamin. What time is it in Aussie land?



Njaco it is 13:10PM on Tuesday the 1st of January 2008 

Chares, did you have a change of heart all of a sudden?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

SE: You must be fourteen hours ahead of eastern standard time.

Guess you've sobered up by now, huh ?

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

I have actually! A breakfast from hungry jacks certainly helped too!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope your weather is nice too. It's suppose to be cool (lower 40's F) and
very windy, here in Virginia.

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you charles. actually the weather is pretty pleasant tody, the sun is out and the temp is *runs outside to check thermometer, runs back* is 30 degrees. Its not that humid either which is good for where I live.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Are we talking C or F in temp ? Right now, at 2220 it's 43 degrees F. It's
still Dec 31 here, tho.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Weather is same here, Charels. And what ARE you doing up past 2200?? That drink I had for you is starting to make itself known.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris: Glad someone had one for me. I do feel a little giddy !

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

yes we are talking about celcius temp sorry charles  but for it to 43 dgrees celcius at 22:00 at night! I hope you have the air con on charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

njaco whats the time status in jersey my friend?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

No No SE, farin-height ! Fourty three is kinda cool.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

It is currently 22:27 and closing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

nice njaco I will try and stay on so I can bring in the new years with you and all my other american friends still on here! and charles sorry charles  I didn't see the F I guess I haven't fully recovered yet!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

SE: I thought you quit drinking about 12 hours ago ! Maybe you ain't sober ?

C.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

No I think I am just a little tired I think


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Screamin. Just sipping this thing so I'm not out by then.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you two going to stick around for the new year ?

C.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

of course charles as long as you are...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

SE: I'll be somewhere on the forum... unless some woman tries to entice
me into her bed 

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

You two kill me ! Just a little over an hour to go...

C.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

alright its on we're into the home stretch now


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris... SE.. can't keep my eyes open. Going to sucumb to the arms of
morphius. Talk to you tomorrow. HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Screamin, is there anything special that your area does for New Year's Day? I'm close to Philadelphia and they have what is called a Mummer's Parade. Groups get together in wild costumes and play string band music on banjoes and "strut" down the main street. 100,000 people show up and watch and its all over our TVs every year.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

That sounds like alot of fun njaco but nah unfortunately not, the only thing special that happened last night ws people setting off illegal fireworks and once midnight hit me and my friends ran up the road with sparklers shouting out new years and having a quick chat with my neighbours who were also willing to share the spirit of new years.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, we used to do the same and then wake up and go to Broad Street for the parade. i put a pic of the Mummers on the new thread I posted "HNY from Cradle..." Like I said thousands of drunks dressed up in glitter and strummin banjoes! awesome!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Wait a minute. How old are you, Lucky?


I don't use diapers...
I've been potty trained...
I stay dry all night....
When I use the toilet I don't miss....
I put the seat down....
I'm allowed to drink....

I'm 39 this month


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of you...I wish I could be on the forum last night but the level of alcohol wouldn't allowed it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, it's almost 6 AM out here is California. The winds have been monstrous all night and are continuing unabated this morning. Made me nervous as hell when folks were launching illegal fireworks here as well. But so far, all is well, albeit gusty. Now, where's my claritin...

Happy new year everyone. May your hangovers be short and not too severe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it is 3 in the afternoon. No hangover thank god. I did not get out of bed until 12 though.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2008)

Enjoy it while you can. I went to bed at 2:00 AM and my daughter was up at 5.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

My missus went to bed at 2230 and I lasted til 2330. Just couldn't stay
awake. We didn't hear any noise, if there was any. Hope everyone had a
good time. Happy New Year, folks...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

I did not get to bed until about 5 in the morning!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

I was bringing the New Year in with my new Bride, the right way I might add, and fireworks were going off all over the neighborhood...

Gave new meaning to the phrase "Seeing Fireworks"...

Had a great night, no hangover.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I did not get to bed until about 5 in the morning!




Enjoy it, Adler, While you are young !!

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!

Best wishes for 2008!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I was bringing the New Year in with my new Bride, the right way I might add, and fireworks were going off all over the neighborhood...
> 
> Gave new meaning to the phrase "Seeing Fireworks"...
> 
> Had a great night, no hangover.....


 Same here les, just cant remember much after that........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year everyone!


----------

